# Excel - Dateien "Reorganisieren" ?



## Unregistrierter gast (15 August 2006)

Hallo,

vielleicht hat jemand eine Idee:

Ich habe eine Excel - Datei mit ca. 20 Tabellen, welche ich für 
einfache Kalkulationsaufgaben nutze.

Obwohl die Anzahl der Felder gleich bleibt (es werden nur immer neue Werte eingetragen),
wird die Datei (im laufe der Jahre...) immer größer und das Arbeiten mit den Tabellen immer langsamer.

Gibt es eine Funktion, mit der man die XLS - Datei "reorganisieren" oder "komprimieren" kann, 
so das z.B. alter Müll aus den Tabellen gelöscht wird ?

(Zu Anfang war die Datei ca. 1 MB groß, 
mittlerweile ist sie auf 5 MB angeschwollen, 
obwohl keine neuen Tabellen oder Berechnungen o.ä. hinzu gekommen sind...)


----------



## marlob (15 August 2006)

Hallo,

bei Word kann man die ganze Datei mit Strg+A markieren und dann per Copy und Paste in eine neue Datei einfügen. Dabei geht der ganze überflüssige Rumpel verloren und die Datei wird auch kleiner. Ob das mit Excel auch geht musst du mal probieren, habe es nicht getestet.

marlob


----------



## MatMer (16 August 2006)

Guten Morgen,
das ist leider bei Microsoft so, es wird wohl immer ALLES gespeichert, selbst das gelöschte behält Word und wohl auch Excel in der Datei, dadurch wird alles übeflüssig groß. Am besten wirklich mal mit Alles Kopieren und dann in eine neue Datei packen.
Ein ehemaliger Lehrer von mir hatte das bei einem Handbuch das er selbst geschrieben hat gemerkt. Da bekam er aufeinaml 50mb große Word Dateien.


----------



## argv_user (16 August 2006)

*Undo*

Das ist der Segen der UNDO Funktion. Irgendwo muss ja gespeichert werden was geändert wurde, wie sollte es sonst rückgängig gemacht werden können?


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (16 August 2006)

argv_user schrieb:


> Das ist der Segen der UNDO Funktion. Irgendwo muss ja gespeichert werden was geändert wurde, wie sollte es sonst rückgängig gemacht werden können?


Der UNDO wird allerdings nach dem speichern wieder gelöscht...

Das UNDO funktioniert ja nicht über Jahre ....


----------



## Rainer Hönle (17 August 2006)

Bei manchen Programmen hilft ein "Speichern unter..." statt nur "Speichern"


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (17 August 2006)

Hallo Reiner Hönle,

habe ich schon probiert, ohne Erfolg.


----------



## PeterEF (17 August 2006)

Hallo,

bei Word-Dateien hats so geklappt: Openoffice/Staroffice besorgen -> Dokument öffnen -> Speichern unter anderem Namen (aber im Word-Format).

Schon wurde die Datei wesentlich kleiner....


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (18 August 2006)

PeterEF schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> bei Word-Dateien hats so geklappt: Openoffice/Staroffice besorgen -> Dokument öffnen -> Speichern unter anderem Namen (aber im Word-Format).
> 
> Schon wurde die Datei wesentlich kleiner....



Hallo,

die Idee von Peter sollte eine Möglichkeit sein 
oder, zumindest ab Excel 2003, soll es möglich,
in XML zu exportieren und wieder importieren.

Viele Grüße

Gerhard Bäurle


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (21 August 2006)

deltalogic schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> die Idee von Peter sollte eine Möglichkeit sein
> oder, zumindest ab Excel 2003, soll es möglich,
> ...


Danke, das werd ich mal probieren !


----------



## MatMer (30 August 2006)

Hey U. G.,
hat jetzt eigentlich irgendetwas geholfen??? Ich denke das ist wieder nen generelles Microsoft Problem, wäre nett wenn du eben sagst ob es was gebracht hat, oder was du nun gemacht hast.


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (30 August 2006)

MatMer schrieb:


> Hey U. G.,
> hat jetzt eigentlich irgendetwas geholfen??? Ich denke das ist wieder nen generelles Microsoft Problem, wäre nett wenn du eben sagst ob es was gebracht hat, oder was du nun gemacht hast.



Leider nein.
Auch ein Export/Import hat nicht geholfen, dadurch wurde die Datei sogar noch etwas größer....

Ich wedre wohl in den sauren Apfel beissen müssen, und die Tabellen in einer "frischen" Datei neu erstellen.


----------



## Seppl (30 August 2006)

Hallo,

habe Dir zwar keine konkrete Antwort aber zwei (imho) ganz gute Foren dazu:

http://www.ms-office-forum.net/forum/
http://www.office-loesung.de/

Ciao Seppl


----------



## rs-plc-aa (5 September 2006)

Hallo,

ab Office XP gibt es etwas namens "Tool zum entfernen verborgener Daten" von MS zum Download.

Müßte das sein wonach du suchst...

Gib in google einfach:

Tool zum entfernen verborgener Daten

ein und voila.


----------

